# catch and release



## straycat (Jul 26, 2008)

can we keep any fish or is it still catch and release


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

KEEP em


----------



## straycat (Jul 26, 2008)

I appreciate the info but are you and the federal government saying to keep em


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Craig-nothing is catch and release. It's catch and grease. Seriously.


----------



## kman (Feb 9, 2008)

There is still a Federal Waters closer, but it's well south. The following link shows he closure:
http://www.noaanews.noaa.gov/stories2010/images/FisheryClosureMap_090310_Opening.png


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

kman said:


> There is still a Federal Waters closer, but it's well south. The following link shows he closure:
> http://www.noaanews.noaa.gov/stories2010/images/FisheryClosureMap_090310_Opening.png



Thanks for that. I didn't realize even more had opened.:thumbsup: 

Looks like its time to sword and deep drop.


----------

